# Lost lurcher



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have heard that a bedlington terrier x whippet has gone missing in the Cobholm area of Great Yarmouth. All I know is he is not the friendliest of dogs with strange dogs and he has been missing since about 11am this morning.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Billy has now been reunited with his owner:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## petsrightmeow (Sep 27, 2011)

Yayyy!! Billy!!!


----------



## coline123 (Oct 14, 2011)

WOW!i like to see here about this.I think you people need to understand how we can get this.


----------

